# What 9mm semi autos work best for large hands?



## bonmot (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm waiting for my Illinois FOID card (hopefully less than 30 days away), and I'm curious about what 9mm semi autos are best for large hands (large in terms of finger length, not thickness)? I can't handle any guns at my local dealer because I don't have the card yet. Just trying to do some homework in advance. Primary purposes - home defense and target shooting.

My budget is $350 to $600, and I was thinking about the CZ 75B in stainless. I'd really appreciate any practical advice I can get. If swapping grips out is a good solution, I'm willing to do it so long as I'm under budget.

I know .45 ACP would give me a larger grip, but I think 9MM is my best choice for economy of target practice, mag capacity, and minimized recoil.

Thanks in advance,
bonmot


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*XD*

try any caliber service Springfield XD.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Why not go to shops and hold a bunch of 9mms? Pick the ones that feel the best, then try to rent and fire them. I have petite hands (size 12) and CZs, Glocks, Sigs, Brownings, and Rugers work for me. Regards, Richard


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The CZ75 and various clones such as the EAA Witness would be an excellent choice for your needs, and they are fairly large in the grip area. I'm thinking of getting one myself to serve as a range gun. Another to consider is the Walther P99 with large backstrap insert installed. A somewhat pricey option would be the H&K USP's.

It's been a number of years since I've held a Beretta 92, but I seem to recall that it has a fairly large grip size as well. A 1911 with Hogue grips will also fill the hand quite well.....

PhilR.


----------



## bonmot (Aug 31, 2007)

Richard said:


> Why not go to shops and hold a bunch of 9mms? Pick the ones that feel the best, then try to rent and fire them. I have petite hands (size 12) and CZs, Glocks, Sigs, Brownings, and Rugers work for me. Regards, Richard


Hi Richard,

That's what I was intending, but the gun shop I went to today wouldn't even let me touch a gun without my Firearm Owner ID card. The state police department is supposed to accept/reject within 30 days. Maybe other gun sellers are more lenient on the regulations... I was just trying to get a feel for a few models to try before I am actually able to do so.

thanks,
bonmot


----------



## bonmot (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far. This really helps.

bonmot


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Look at the pistol that allow you to change the backstrap. Also look into a pistol where you can put new grips on. A good gun shop should beable to help you out.
I think your lucky to have large hands. I have med and have problems with some of my favorite 45 acp like th H&K USP, Witness 9mm and the glock 21c. 

PhilR picked a good one so check the EAA Witness might just be the one your looking for. I shooting it also damm accurate gun to shoot.

Good luck take your time and I hope you find that perfect gun.,


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

The M&P with interchangeable grips would be worth a look. So would a Stoeger Cougar. The M&P is polymer, & the Cougar is steel. Both should do the job, but a lot of others would, too.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

I agree with all the suggestions made so far. Another 9mm gun within your budget that is getting great reviews (but seems to be REALLY hard to find, so handling ahead of time may be problematic) is the Armalite AR-24. It's a CZ clone with a forged steel frame that's made in Turkey, apparently to very exacting standards of fit and finish. Since you're killing time until your FOI card comes in, I suggest you look on the various forums for reviews.

As a final thought, Armalite is located in Illinois (Genesco, wherever that is). They are extremely customer-centric, so maybe you can arrange a visit and demo at their headquarters if it's not on the other end of the state from you.

I'm sad to see Illinois still has the FOI nonsense. I lived there in the mid-'70s and had to go through that wonderful experience. I felt like a freakin' criminal. Oh well, it could be worse (Chicago, NYC, DC).

Best of luck to you. Happy shopping.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Any 9mm with a double stack magazine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Beretta 92FS and USP fullsize have large grips. If U put the finger Hogue grips on the Beretta, it will get even a little fatter.


----------



## bonmot (Aug 31, 2007)

sfmittels said:


> I'm sad to see Illinois still has the FOI nonsense. I lived there in the mid-'70s and had to go through that wonderful experience. I felt like a freakin' criminal. Oh well, it could be worse (Chicago, NYC, DC).


Right. I can count my blessings that I don't live in Morton Grove, IL, which is the least handgun friendly place in the country by some accounts.


----------



## bonmot (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions. It looks like I have a lot to learn about the variety of 9s availabe. But then again, it does give me a lot of choices.


----------

